# What are some things that give you "the chills" ?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The way this woman can sing this song....
Martina McBride - Independence Day - YouTube

Regards, Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike,

I think she has the best voice in Country Music and is one of my favorites since first hearing her. Very talented lady.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> Mike,
> 
> I think she has the best voice in Country Music and is one of my favorites since first hearing her. Very talented lady.


Yeah, shes not bad for a little gal from Kansas......

Regards, Mike


----------

